# 2009 Mini Order Guide? Possible 2008 model June Lease rates?



## jasontse (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi I'm in the "thinking" stage now for one of these little ones... I heard the 2009 models would start production in July... does any one have an order guide as to what has changed for 2009 and all the options available? Price list maybe also?

And is there a place I can find the lease rates for the 2008 models for June if i don't order a 2009 and just buy a 2008 off the lot? Thanks guys!!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

jasontse said:


> Hi I'm in the "thinking" stage now for one of these little ones... I heard the 2009 models would start production in July... does any one have an order guide as to what has changed for 2009 and all the options available? Price list maybe also?
> 
> And is there a place I can find the lease rates for the 2008 models for June if i don't order a 2009 and just buy a 2008 off the lot? Thanks guys!!


Try www.northamericanmotoring.com


----------

